# SEL Console



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

My first mod, Got a SEL console for my SE. Took me like 5 minutes to install. I just need to install the 12v electric in the console. But its cold here today and I'll do it on a warmer day.










I'm very happy with it


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

That's a nice upgrade. Very functional and versatile.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice.... MUCH BETTER !!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

5 minutes, maybe a little exaggeration ?


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

I installed mine in under 25 minutes. I know because I was patiently waiting for my wife while she getting a manicure. I did the install in the parking lot of the salon.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

redzone98 said:


> 5 minutes, maybe a little exaggeration ?


nah not really, was under 10 minutes easy


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

you guys cut the carpeting out to mount the metal support ?


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I cut the carpeting. My install took much longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

yep cut the carpet with a razor blade, little at a time, screwed the metal plate to the car, the plastic mounting bracket, the center console. like i said i have to put he ac to it


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

luckeydoug1 said:


> I cut the carpeting. My install took much longer than 10 minutes.


 
same here, took about an hour, ... guess i was just a little more cautious than the OP


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

Where did you get it from?


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

got it from a fellow vortexer, but theyre on ebay


----------

